# Sore feet AFTER pregnancy?



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

Anyone else have constant foot pain? I had my first baby 8 1/2 months ago, and ever since my feet have hurt all the time. Well, whenever I walk, anyway. It started when I was pregnant, actually, but I figured that was normal. I gained almost 50 pounds (starting from 110 - I'm a pretty small person), so I wasn't surprised to have sore feet. But I was surprised when they kept being sore for months after Lindy was born. I think maybe it's actually gotten worse. (I've lost most of the weight, but of course now I'm lugging a heavy baby around a lot.)

I guess it's the arch of my foot that hurts, mostly. It seems to be worse when I first get up after sitting or lying down for a while (not, like you might expect, after walking a lot.) Did this happen to anyone else? Anyone have any idea what might be causing the pain? Is this what it's like to have fallen arches? Think it will ever get better?


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

oh I know about this one daffodil - had constant foot pain after ds2, worse than in the pregnancy. I believe it is caused by the relaxin induced ligamentous laxity of pregnancy, the effects of which hang around much longer than most people realise

my foot pain did not calm down until my menstrual cycles started up again! so in the meantime (2 yrs!!) I was extra careful about my shoes - only wore very supportive shoes, even bare feet made it worse so I had to have my birkenstocks next to the bed for that awful time first thing in the morning when they felt so stif and sore. For exercise I always prefer walking and so I had to invest in very good trainers, wide and with plenty of "spring"(made for running rather than just walking) and extra arch support added


----------



## khrisday (Mar 18, 2002)

I think you may want to look into Plantar Fasciitis. I have this, and it sounds liek what you have. It's an injury to the web on the arch of your foot, and very common with a weight gain (ie during pregnancy)
http://www.americasfootdoctor.com/yo...asciitis.shtml

There are exercises you can do to help, an dI have found that *always* wearing shoes helps as well. The only kind I can wear comfortably are Birks and running shoes


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

I so totally sympathize with you! I could have written your story our paths are so similar. I am 1 month post-partum and my feet STILL hurt so bad it brings me to tears. I have been to the podiatrist twice now and have just started an anti-inflammatory and do exercises. I have also been fitted for temporary supports that slip into my shoes. I have done a bunch of research on this topic, so if you have any questions, I'd be glad to try to help. I do suggest you get in to see a podiatrist as soon as possible. If left untreated, "heel spurs" can get bad enough to require surgery.


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

Hmm, it does sound like it might be plantar fasciitis. Thanks for the link, khrisday. The only thing that doesn't really fit is that my heel doesn't hurt - the pain is further forward along the arch. But one site I went to said plantar fasciitis can cause pain anywhere along the arch, not just in the heel area.

It's good to know that I'm not the only one who's ever had this problem. Now I guess I have to decide whether I should see a doctor about it, or just wait and see if it gets better after I stop nursing, like emmaline said it did for her. Fortunately, it's pretty mild pain, but I worry that if I don't do something about it, it might become permanent. If it is plantar fasciitis, it sounds like letting it go as long as I have is probably a bad idea. It also sounds like carrying dd around so much is probably a bad idea, footwise, but I'm not sure I can give that up.


----------



## *solsticemama* (Feb 8, 2003)

I used to soak my feet in a foot spa every morning. I think they're about $30 at Walgreen's. It was heaven in the morning to sit there with my feet in the hot bubbling water.


----------



## emmaline (Dec 16, 2001)

daffodil regardless of whether it is plantar fasciitis or lax ligaments I think getting some arch supports will help either way - the podiatrist I saw recommended this, you can get off the rack or custom made, the latter are very expensive


----------



## Miekesmummy (Jun 13, 2003)

Can the relaxin make your joints ache?
Since I had Mieke, all my bones seem to hurt, especially my ankles, wrists and hips if I lie on them long enough. I take calcium supplements as I don't have dairy.

Sorry to hijack the post - wanted to ask about the relaxin


----------

